# Andy's first National Tour (Toledo)



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Andy said:


> I think that a stiff compression setting is going to work like stiffer springs, and help slow the body roll. I think the rebound adjustment will control how slowly or quickly the car comes back.
> 
> Is this correct?


It would seem to me that you would want to be very careful with increases in compression. In fact, for a car that is as turn-in challenged as most BMWs are I would think that you'd want the front compression as low as possible so the car would turn in hard.

Conversely to the "jacking down" that can occur with lots of rebound damping, excessive compression would seem to cause "jacking up" especially through fast transitions like slaloms. I think that would be Bad.

:dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the write up, Andy - it's good to find out where you are - that way you'll what it will take to get where you want to go.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Thanks for the write up, Andy - it's good to find out where you are - that way you'll what it will take to get where you want to go.


Thanks Scott!! My thoughts exactly!! :thumbup: 
This past weekend gave me a taste of what I'll be shooting for, next year.


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Mike48162 said:


> Yes, the Toledo National Tour was a fantanstic weekend...
> 
> PS. Oh and Randy, your front alignment still sucks (kidding) though atleast this time I beat
> Souder! Sorry we missed you in Toledo!


Glad you guys had such a learning experience

I went out there to see you the weekend before (Pro Solo) but I guess you din't make the rollcall. I had too much going on both Saturday & Sunday to visit during The Tour.

The black car's repaired now, it just needs to be put back together (by the dealer). Gray car is next in line...


----------

